# Alphas not getting third series



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

From their Facebook page:



> Syfy  has decided not to renew Alphas for a third season. We’ve been proud to  present this entertaining, high-quality series for two seasons and to  work with an incredible ensemble of talented actors, producers and  creatives as well as our partners at BermanBraun Television.  We’d like  to thank the show’s dedicated regular viewers for their tremendous  support.



Which sucks! So, what about that _major_ cliffhanger they left series two on? We'll just presume everybody died, shall we?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 18, 2013)

I think that's a shame. The second series was very enjoyable (although I missed the first episode or two) and the characters developed rather more than in the first series.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I thought!


----------



## Penkitty (Jan 21, 2013)

Having just watched the first series I cant say that comes as too much of a shock. I found this a difficult series to get into, I couldnt really take to any of the characters which is unusual for me and didnt really care what happened to any of them. I didnt expect there to be another series so might watch it just to see if the character development helps any.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 21, 2013)

Characterisation in the first series was a little weak, but I quite enjoyed it. It's significantly better in the second.


----------

